# General > Recommendations >  sinclair windows

## stromalassy

hi all i'm new to this, was just wondering if anyone has dealt with sinclair windows before and how they found there service to be????

----------


## windswept

Hi - I have not had any dealings with Sinclair Windows and havent heard any bad reports about them, but i am having a very hard time (3 year dispute)with Cairngorm Windows - my windows are so draughty it not real. 
I would advise careful research on the product and the company you choose and and if possible look for a company who are a member of a organisation like Fensa or the Glass and Glazing Federation this may afford some degree of protection.

Good luck!

----------


## Frey

Would also recommend staying away from "Everest." 

Not sure about Sinclair windows but have seen absolutely disgraceful work carried out by the Everest "professionals".

----------


## Dman

HI, 
We had Weatherseal windows and doors, we've had loads of problems with them and there customer services is a nightmare to deal with trying to get a problem solved takes months at a time, e.g we are now into our sixth month of waiting to get a window replaced due to a cracked weld on one of our windows.
We also had a conservitory fitted by Sinclair windows about 3 months ago now, the two lads that fitted it were brilliant,polite, hard working, caused minimum disruption and tidy, could'nt fault them.Needed to have a window replaced due to condensation inside the glazing, they were out 1 day after the call, also had a couple of problems with the door handle, they were out the same day of reporting it, compared to weatherseal they have been brilliant, I had heard a few dodgy stories about them previously but I've been very satisfied with them.

----------


## Torvaig

Sinclair Windows put in a French window for me some years ago; workmen were tidy, quick and efficient; a job well done!  :Smile:

----------


## Margaret M.

I was very pleased with Sinclair Windows' service and work.  They replaced my front door and did a super job.

----------


## Mizpah

::   I would highly recomend Sinclair Windows also. They fitted new door and window for me and I can say that they were extremely neat and tidy and pleasant in all they did.

----------


## andyw

Hi, I had 12 windows and 3 doors fitted by Sinclairs and the fitters were really good and tidy, All fitted with self clean glass on outside works well, Been in since 2005

----------


## henry20

Here's a thread on windows.  Although there is no mention of Sinclair windows, I thought you might find it useful.

http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=21780

I chose not to go with Sinclair windows.  I went for Norscot - they were my cheapest of 3 quotes, but it was a choice between them and Easter Ross (who were the dearest).  I never gave Sinclair windows a second thought as I felt they lacked professionalism.

I think EVERY window firm will have good and bad reports.  Just some have more bad reports than others!!

----------


## elastic band

hi there,
we used Sinclair windows and can highly recommend them -absolutely no problems at all, excellent product, well priced, turned up at arranged time, tidied up as they went along and were polite and professional throughout the job.

no hesitation in recommending them to anyone -we were delighted with service and product they replaced about 10 windows for us 6 months ago.

----------


## windswept

I guess I should have gone to Spec.... ooops Sinclair Windows.   
we've got another court date tomorrow!!! the joy of it all

----------

